# Skeeters pee'd on my Memorial day



## Duster (May 30, 2012)

I must say, this stuff sneeks up on you 
I took two cases of carbonated pee with us on this years Memorial weekend camping trip. A huge Hit! we even had surrounding camp sites come join us for the fun.
The sad thing is it's all gone and I have no more in carboys


----------



## Julie (May 30, 2012)

Duster said:


> I must say, this stuff sneeks up on you
> I took two kegs of carbonated pee with us on this years Memorial weekend camping trip. A huge Hit! we even had surrounding camp sites come join us for the fun.
> The sad thing is all 10 gallons are now gone and I have no more in carboys


 
I hear ya, did that last year! You have my sympathy, get one in a carboy now, if you get it going now and superklear it you just might have it ready for 4th of July!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 31, 2012)

Duster said:


> I must say, this stuff sneeks up on you
> I took two kegs of carbonated pee with us on this years Memorial weekend camping trip. A huge Hit! we even had surrounding camp sites come join us for the fun.
> The sad thing is all 10 gallons are now gone and I have no more in carboys



Sounds like you know how to camp. I just purchased carb equipment, so I'll be doing my first carbed SP soon. I've got 30 gallons of SP done, just have to keg and carb it. Thinking I might want to bottles some after carbing too. 

If anyone took any fun pictures during the camp fest, I'd love to post them on the SP website.


----------



## Duster (May 31, 2012)

here is a few. use what you want


----------

